# Condensation



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All

I seem to be getting a lot of condensation on the inside of the front and rear windows. It's not just a bit steamed up as you would expect, considering the weather at the moment in good old Blighty, it's actually wet and running down the windows as if I've just had a hot shower in my X-Trail. I've cleaned the pollen filter hoping it would help but to no avail and I've had a look for water leaks with no luck. I was wondering if anyone has the same problem or is it normal? It's taking an age to clear and It gets to the stage where I need to use a cloth to get rid of the excess.

Hope someone can help

Regards

Mike


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

If you have AC, run it without the recycle option on. If you have an electronic H&V unit it will not allow the recycle to be on. This will remove any moisture in the air. I have similar problems here in Canada when I don't run the AC in winter after heavy storms. Some think AC is only for summer use, but it is great at defrosting in the winter, as it conditions the air. That is, removes the excess moisture.

Greg


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Greg 

Thanks for your response, I usually leave the climate control on AUTO and just alter the air direction to demist (windscreen), when required. In the AUTO setting the A/C is on all the time and I cannot switch to recirculate when on demist anyway.

I switch the heated rear window on also but it takes a very long time to clear as there is so much condensation.

I've had cars before with climate control but never had so much condensation as this.

Regards

Mike


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

heater matrix leaking? or a drain blocked?


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

The water level in the radiator dosen't seem to move so I don't think it's the heater matrix. 

What drain would you be refering to 

Cheers 

Mike


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

on lotsa motors the air intake for the heater (in front of windscreen) has a couple of drain tubes to drain off any rain or water that gets into that area. if they get blocked, the water backs up and can get into the cab.

it doesnt need much water from a heater matrix to make a good wet patch on a carpet, or produce loadsa condensation..


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Cheers for your replies Mad Hat

I'll try and have a good look this weekend, weather permitting!!!!!

Regards

Mike


----------



## sfsnyder (Aug 8, 2014)

have a film of condensation in my speedometer/dash any ideas on how to remove it


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re film of condensation in speedometer try a blowdryer.


----------



## yorkie051 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, I have the same problem with my 07 model, I find the only solution is A/C this clears it.


----------

